# nickerson



## STREETSKIER (Jun 3, 2011)

sick riding fast flowy  dry smooth  man this place is fun !! been on cape for  awhile this place is close to house so i hit it daily too much traffic to drive to otis or barnstable it didnt take long to figure out set up just kept checking out trails and where they go lately i ve been staying away from  pond trails   and staying in woods starting to get in some sort of shape getting ready to hit vt soon  reading is on way home  otis soon  also  seems like a 29r would be sweet thinking of getting one im overdew for a new ride although  the five 5 is nice here.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 3, 2011)

STREETSKIER said:


> sick riding fast flowy  dry smooth  man this place is fun !! been on cape for  awhile this place is close to house so i hit it daily too much traffic to drive to otis or barnstable it didnt take long to figure out set up just kept checking out trails and where they go lately i ve been staying away from  pond trails   and staying in woods starting to get in some sort of shape getting ready to hit vt soon  reading is on way home  otis soon  also  seems like a 29r would be sweet thinking of getting one im overdew for a new ride although  the five 5 is nice here.



give me some more juice.  my in laws have a place in brewtser.  we are probably a 5 minutes bike ride from nickerson.  would be nice to get some miles in that are not on the rail trail.


----------



## atvkilla (Jun 4, 2011)

I'd like to know a little more too. I've dabbled in there a bit but am staying right down the road for a while this summer. Any gps tracks or tips&tricks?


----------



## bheemsoth (Jun 12, 2011)

I'd be interested too. My folks live in Harwich, and it would be nice to get out for a few miles when I'm visiting.


----------



## STREETSKIER (Jun 12, 2011)

bheemsoth said:


> I'd be interested too. My folks live in Harwich, and it would be nice to get out for a few miles when I'm visiting.



I wish I could explain the ins and outs but it's confusing  remember  you are in a park  so you can't really get lost most real single is on east and south I will gladly show anyone around if I'm there  I live in east Orleans but work in vt  love to hook up also stay  away from vt for now it's been raining all spring  I know Otis and  tot well so that's another option when I get a chance I'll post a map from map my hike thanks good luck, wolf.  find a single track on left side of main  gate right after power lines and  try to stay on it you will see the way the traffic  goes   shop In orleans does rides tues nites at 5:30


----------

